# Great way to finish up gigging in POC before the November closing Big flounder star



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

It was great way to end the last week before the November closing for me. I ran every night for the last week and I'm letting the flounder take a break for the next 2 nights. October was interesting with the higher than normal tides and scattered flounder. I had to move around in the bay each night and rarely found flounder in the same place as the night before. 
Each night yielded limits with a few over 20" showing up each trip. Last night was one of the best as we had 5 over 20" with the largest at 23.5". 
With the absence of cold weather, the flounder never really started their run. That will likely kick off in November and we should be able have some nice trips in December before they've all ran to gulf to spawn. 
If you are looking for large flounder, early December will be the best chance to get some. Between cool fronts when the weather is clear and calm will be the ideal times for us to get out and target the big ones.

Captain Shawn Harvey
3617812161

































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

